# my garage extension



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hope this is of some interest to you guys , been a while waiting but done now 
as it was , ok shed really as I couldn't get my car in there 

so the work begins footing started


slab going down 



bricks and blocks arrive

lower stuff going in 




progress on the build




place is like a building site lol 


middle walls coming down

bricking coming on 



roof going on 




getting there now fence re built 

side door fitted , I decided to paint the blocks as it would be brighter inside , pita to do as it took 3/4 coats to get a decent finish

put muy units in 


electrics in 

14foot sectional door fitted 

pretty much there the rest of the painting inside , plus ive bought some racking for the left hand side .

so my supra will have its first winter in out of the cold .
hope you like the build

peter


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I wish it was mine:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice one Peter. Bet you are pleased, I know you've been wanting this since you moved. 

Can't beat a decent sized garage. Soon fills up with crap though


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I do love a good garage build, this one is a cracking example.
PS, are you a golfer ?????


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol its full of crap atm Lloyd as you say. theres is a space behind it that im waiting for a roof to be put on that then will be my shed , so only my car and my detailing stuff will be in there , we rented a storage unit to put all the things that came from my old house .


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

I was scotty till I ruptured a disc in my spine about ten years ago now , so unfortunately I cant play anymore , my plate is my initials . 96 par is a bad round of golf lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Briliant work there 
looks like it was always like that!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

wanted tiles on the floor but the build came out a bit dearer than expected when the final bill came in so the floor will have to wait


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Excellent work!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Pete.
A bit cheeky to ask but how much as this set you back if you don't mind saying.
Reason I ask is that we are currently looking to move house and my 1 stipulation is that it must have a large / dble garage. Trying to find a nice house with said garage is easier said than done, seen loads of nice houses with sgle garages but I'd consider the above extension depending on approx price as it may help with our current search.
Cheers in advance bud!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking very nice Peter  much more usable space.



nbray67 said:


> Hi Pete.
> A bit cheeky to ask but how much as this set you back if you don't mind saying.
> Reason I ask is that we are currently looking to move house and my 1 stipulation is that it must have a large / dble garage. Trying to find a nice house with said garage is easier said than done, seen loads of nice houses with sgle garages but I'd consider the above extension depending on approx price as it may help with our current search.
> Cheers in advance bud!


also look in to concrete sectional, i built one in my back garden, there is a thread on here somewhere.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> Looking very nice Peter  much more usable space.
> 
> also look in to concrete sectional, i built one in my back garden, there is a thread on here somewhere.


Cheers Matt.
Yeah, I've looked at that option but I'd rather it be a brick built one if possible, obviously budget will be the deciding factor. Fingers crossed, the next house will have the said double garage, we have an off on one at the mo but we need to sell ours 1st and that is only just going onto the market.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

That looks great mate.


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great job! Like the storage cabinets you have lined up the wall.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Cheers Matt.
> Yeah, I've looked at that option but I'd rather it be a brick built one if possible, obviously budget will be the deciding factor. Fingers crossed, the next house will have the said double garage, we have an off on one at the mo but we need to sell ours 1st and that is only just going onto the market.


Yes budget is a big factor, what area of notts you from or looking to move to?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Cheers Matt.
> Yeah, I've looked at that option but I'd rather it be a brick built one if possible, obviously budget will be the deciding factor. Fingers crossed, the next house will have the said double garage, we have an off on one at the mo but we need to sell ours 1st and that is only just going onto the market.


Jus to maby help my full garage build will cost about 7k
Thats drop kerb, fence, garage, landscape and a few tools lol
Thats ALL labour by me though!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Could you poss PM me a price and did you need planning permission?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> Yes budget is a big factor, what area of notts you from or looking to move to?


Not hijacking the thread here Pete, thx BTW for the reply.

Matt, living in Retford and hoping to stay this way as the wife works in Retford, I work for BG so location is not much of a problem as I'm mobile and on company diesel.
We've put an offer in on a lovely 4 bed with a dble garage that was accepted but we need ours sold. Fingers crossed it'll be on Rightmove Monday and someone will snap it up.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats very nice mate.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice and looks a much better size now. How big is it?
If it was me I would have went for a bigger door than 14ft i would have went for one at least 16ft and much better of 18ft allowing it to be easier for two cars in and out in the future.
I currenly have a 14ft on mine and its a pain for two cars even though when I built it it was really for one but things change.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

only have one car so it was designed for that so 14foot is big enough, pretty much just under 19x19


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks. Mine is a similar size 19.5x19.5 I did the same as you with an offset 14ft door but now 5 years later I wish I had gone for a bigger door allowing two cars much easier access. I originally only planned it for one as well.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the offset came because the existing single garage the builder wasn't sure about what footings were there on the left side , so rather build in so the door was in the middle we left it as it was , worked out well as it gives me a bit more space on the right for the likes of the units


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Coming on very well, looking fantastic I may add

Cant beat a nice clean car in the garage when the weather outside is crap..just open the door take a look at the car gleaming inside.. then close the door back up.. helps me sleep in the night 

Only problem then is you never want to use it..


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol yeh its sornd


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> wanted tiles on the floor but the build came out a bit dearer than expected when the final bill came in so the floor will have to wait


That's one thing that worries me about such building work. You get a quote but the price can change.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

wont go into it but it was quite a bit extra , ive done some digging into prices of things and it was the initial quote where the mistakes were made .
not my fault but not a lot I could do when he produced the receipts


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Peter, lovely lot of room there and a big F off to the moaner next door!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Ace garage mate! brilliant project


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks good, may have been asked but why not make it a full double width garage with either a double door or 2 doors while your at it? The work looks very good btw.


----------



## gaz1000rr (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi peter what make are the units and where did you get them from cheers gary.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

well it is a double size the opening is 14 foot , but the reason its like that is the builder wasn't happy bricking in from the left hand side (existing)as he didn't know what footings were there .
not sure what the units are theres no name on them I had them from a mate ages ago , tbh they look better than what they are they are only plastic , inside and very fragile


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Very jealous! Well done.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Slight drift, as its been asked

As a rough guide to house extensions work on around £150 a sq foot and you wont be far out

If its a small extension the sq footage goes up 

Looks like a good job Peter :thumb:


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Awsome!!!!!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks guys im still waiting for the rear to be roofed so I can get the usual shed stuff out , but the weathers not playing ball atm


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Love this, looks great and makes the whole house look more premium. As others have said, if you don't mind me asking, any chance of a ball park figure for a garage extension like this to be completed? Please PM if you would rather not post in here!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I like I like, very nice build


----------



## tomcat336556 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice, looks like its been built without cutting corners.


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

Are the units from Costco?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

not sure mate , theres no names on any of them


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Any more pics of the inside? Great work btw.


----------



## SMIVERS (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool thread, how much this extension cost as I'm in similar position


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

small update , due to numerous carpenters messing me about in regards to putting a lean to shed at the back of the garage summer came and went and in the end I did it myself inbetween the rain , so its done finally , ill be able to get all the crap out of the garage now, ill take then a final pic of the inside


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Peter


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice and a great transformation. I wonder if my neighbor will allow me to build into there back garden to allow me to do this! :lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

They the NewAge units from Costco Peter?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

How's the inside looking now?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes ok getting there , built the lean to on the back myself in the end , let down by a few carpenters , but each time they didn't turn up a few weeks was slipping by . so its done now and I can get all the crap out of the garage, got to fit a seal on the floor just behind the door as the water blows in when its very windy, but not had any length of time for it to dry out


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

Jonny_R said:


> They the NewAge units from Costco Peter?


ah ok , not got cosco here , they look better than they really are , bit flimsy inside , expensive new I think.


----------

